# Frage über Software Raid und LVM2

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich habe das Gentoo mit folgenden Installationanleitung installiert.

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

Wenn die Installation zu Ende ist und reboote, passiert folgendes.

Eben, Gar nichts!!! Es ladet Grub nicht wiso!!! Nach einigen Zeit bin ich automatisch wieder auf der Installations-CD

Wo liegt der Fehler oder was mache ich faltsch?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Dave

----------

## schachti

Schritt 2.14 vergessen oder einen Fehler dabei gemacht? Boot-Reihenfolge im BIOS ändern?

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ja ich habe alle Punkte genau nach Doku gemacht.

Habe die Bootreihenfolge auch geändert. 

Passiert nichts!

Habe das ganze sicher schon 3 mal installiert und jedes mal geht es nicht!!

Gruss Dave

----------

## Gibheer

hast du auch immer brav /boot gemountet?  :Wink: 

Zeig mal ls -l /boot und deine grub.conf. Dann sollte sich der Fehler besser eingrenzen lassen.

edit fragt: was hat denn das grub-install /dev/xda immer gesagt?

----------

## Hotstuff

 *Quote:*   

> ="edit fragt: was hat denn das grub-install /dev/xda immer gesagt?

 

Genau das ist gekommen wie es in der Anleitung gestanden ist

livecd conf.d # grub

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0xfd

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/

grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> root (hd1,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd1)

grub> quit

Gruss Dave

----------

## Gibheer

warum machst du denn ein doppeltes setup? eines sollte doch eigentlich genuegen, weil ja auch nur von einer partition gebooten werden sollte.

und was hat das alles ueberhaupt mit lvm2 und software raid zu tun?

----------

